# Power point issue.



## Nitekreeper (May 7, 2009)

Hey forum, currently having an issue with the power point in my wall (that's what we call them in Australia anyway, not sure about other countries). It has two plugs in it, one to a power board (board with four plugs in it) with a fan and a printer plugged in, while the one to the right another power board with my computer, monitor, router and modem plugged into it. 

The problem I'm having is, whenever the left switch is on, my microphone on my computer picks up dreadful static. Since I am a gamer (and I 'need' my mic), and it is now coming to be summer (when I need my fan), this is an issue for me.

So, is there some work around? I'm not familiar with electronics so would I need to call an electrician in? Should I be scared? Also this interests me alot, so any extra info you want to provide would be cool 

Thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It sounds like you *are* picking up static from something.
You have to identify which is the guilty party. When you can hear the noise, switch off things ONE at a time. 

Once you have identified it, try plugging it into a different socket. Or try moving it away and see if that helps.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Nitekreeper :wave:

As Donald states, you're picking the electrical-noise up from something on either of those 2 power-strips (I suspect the fan, an electric-motor can be a bad noise-source, if the motor-brushes are worn/damaged/cheap-quality).

Alternatively, it might well be a faulty 'Earth' or 'Ground' on your mic. cable. The cable should be 'shielded' cable - That is, there's a central core that carries the signal surrounded by a wire mesh that carries the Negative/Earth/Ground and shields the inner-core from 'electrical-noise' etc. If the mesh isn't connected, the mic still works but with added noise.

Check the mic-plug sits fully into the socket - My plug had a slight amount of plastic 'swarf' left on, right where the 2 halves were moulded together - Just enough to prevent the contacts making contact when pushed into the socket. A quick trim with a sharp knife (scalpel) cured it in seconds :grin:

Or, you could also try moving the fan further away from your mic., if it turns out that it is the culprit :laugh:


----------

